# Narrowed Down to 3...Advice



## shanerex (Nov 19, 2008)

I posted a thread regarding smoothest draw of 2009 bows. Thanks to all of those who provided input and advice. I've narrowed down my search for my first bow to three (in no particular order).

Bowtech Admiral
Hoyt AM32
Diamond Black Ice

*First question... What is a reasonable cost for the Hoyt AM32?* 

I shot all three and I like all three. *Can any of you experienced shooters, who are unbiased with brands, provide pros and cons for my top three?* Or at least offer some advice. Keep in mind, I will be using this bow strictly for hunting. I'm new to archery and it's nice to have a resource like Archery Talk. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

If there is really no difference, then buy the cheapest one, the Diamond. If you want to sell it in a couple of years and get the most back, buy one of the other two. If you want what ArcherTalk members have voted the best bow company, buy the Bowtech. I am glad you didn't even have Mathews as a choice. Now guess what bow I have. Wrong. I have a Mathews DXT but will have another brand by next fall.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I have shot all 3 myself, and would suggest you buy the one that feels best to you. They are all excellent bows.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I would go admiral all the way


----------



## Pager21 (Dec 27, 2008)

I haven't shot the black ice but will say that you can't go wrong with either bow.
As for me is was the Admiral for the lack of hand shock and its balance.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i would say the hoyt.

i like the limbs and risers they use. they are very strong and built for hunting.

but hell i have never tried a bowtech or diamond so idk.

i use martins right now.

you should try the martin moab if you havent yet. that bow is like $400 and it is the smoothest bow i have ever drew back. they also have laminated limbs like hoyt which means they are very very strong and its also light in weight.

its a real shooter.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

The black ice is a lot smooter and a little bit of speed


----------



## texas meatwhip (Dec 24, 2008)

why not a diamond marquis if you are considering the black ice? one of the smoothest drawing and shooting bows ive seen in my unbiased opinion.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

texas meatwhip said:


> why not a diamond marquis if you are considering the black ice? one of the smoothest drawing and shooting bows ive seen in my unbiased opinion.


the three bows listed are more on the "not long riser" list i believe, the marquis is extremely smooth, i think i like the cam better than the black ice. I still dont like the feel of a binary cam, and do agree with the whole resale value thing, so i would stick with, well what i now have. plus, as long as they continue producing quality, ill stay loyal to my brand


----------

